# Little girls' soccer action shots



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

We took a quick trip up to Dallas to see the last few games on the girl's schedules. First day, bright and beautiful..second day was dark and cloudy. Shots suffered a bit.

Sony A350 18-250 hand held


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots. Looks like they were have a lot of fun.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice shots Rich. The Sony does a good job.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> Nice shots. Looks like they were have a lot of fun.


What he said.


----------

